# VISA Options



## dsmithbali

I have been married to my Japanese wife for 30 years and 25 years of that have been spent in the USA and the first five years was living in Japan. We currently live in Bali, Indonesia and will be looking to move to Chiba, Japan next year. 

We are both retired and both of the age of 52 years young. We do not have any desire to work and will be looking to purchase a used home when we arrive, which will be paid in cash. 

Which will be the best VISA option for me as a US Citizen? Thanks


----------



## dean_asla

The best option would be a spouse visa, with having a Japanese wife, this should be fairly straight forward. I believe all other options would be difficult with no work. You can come as a tourist and just leave within your allowed days, this would become expensive though.


----------

